# Interview at new cid cosmetics



## Skubie123 (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard of new cid cosmetics???

I have an interview with them on mon, and im totally bricking it!!!

Im a qualified beauty therapist, but cant get a job in a salon, so i applied for this and they called me back for an interview on monday.

Anyone who has been for an interview for a cosmetics company before, please give me your advice, what type of questions do they ask, will i have to do a make over etc

Also, any advice for what type of make-up i should wear for the interview itself

TIA


----------

